
Distrusting Our Own Infrastructure for Safer Software Releases [video] - mbrubeck
https://air.mozilla.org/why-and-how-of-reproducible-builds-distrusting-our-own-infrastructure-for-safer-software-releases/
======
justcommenting
Kudos to Mike Perry of the Tor Project for making the world's software safer

